# Blue Flash



## Mex_Ghost (May 30, 2011)

I got a small hatch (only 10 nymphs) but I hope several more nymphs!!!!, I tried to take some photos, but this nymph is very active.

















saludos


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 30, 2011)

Oh My! what big eyes you have!


----------



## Ricardo (May 31, 2011)

Nice shots! They look pretty hardy to for their size.


----------



## animalexplorer (May 31, 2011)

Cute little buggies! I got some of these from Yen as freebies, can't wait to see the adult version up close.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 1, 2011)

mine are also from Yen!!!!, does anybody can tell me if it´s normal that only hatch 7, and maybe later will hatch the rest??, since they hatches I waited 2 days more without any more :huh:


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 4, 2011)

I only bought nymphs from Yen, so I couldn't tell you. Did the ooth produce anymore since you last posted?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 4, 2011)

I just had my ooth POP on thursday. They hatched all at once, I believe. I have 100's. The deli cup was black, it was so full! I hope I have enough fruit flies to feed all these. It always amazes me when I see how many mantids can come from one ooth.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2011)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> mine are also from Yen!!!!, does anybody can tell me if it´s normal that only hatch 7, and maybe later will hatch the rest??, since they hatches I waited 2 days more without any more :huh:


Sorry to hear about the low hatching rate. Everything should hatch out in few hours. It has been averaging about 100+ nymphs from each ootheca for me. Guess the extra few days of commute didn't help.


patrickfraser said:


> I just had my ooth POP on thursday. They hatched all at once, I believe. I have 100's. The deli cup was black, it was so full! I hope I have enough fruit flies to feed all these. It always amazes me when I see how many mantids can come from one ooth.


 Did I send you that ooth?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine were not black, ? :mellow:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 4, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Sorry to hear about the low hatching rate. Everything should hatch out in few hours. It has been averaging about 100+ nymphs from each ootheca for me. Guess the extra few days of commute didn't help.
> 
> Did I send you that ooth?


Yes. This was the ooth that I received May 5. YOU ROCK!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 4, 2011)

Now I´m working at Monterrey, that´s at the north of my country so.... my wife told me last thursday, that there is no new nymphs in there, I belive sooner She is going to get a big surprise :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Jun 4, 2011)

Wait till the get a little bigger and the colors come in...


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 4, 2011)

OOOOOH! The colors....


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 28, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Wait till the get a little bigger and the colors come in...
> 
> They are a little bit bigger, colors are so cool....


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 26, 2011)

Updating.... now I have some adult males, the female is about two molts from them, here are some pics from one male.
















Saludos


----------



## gripen (Sep 26, 2011)

he is beautiful.


----------

